# Please help with co2!!!!



## BrianKGarrison79 (Jan 12, 2006)

I was wondering, I'm getting ready to buy a pressurized co2 setup. The problem is I don't know what size tank I should buy. I have a 125gal tank. Secondly would some of you post some pics on how to hook the co2 sysem up.. thanks.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

The size tank depends totally on what you can afford; can physically fit in/near your stand; and how often you want to refill it. Refills cost differences between 5-10-20# tanks is negligable.

Personally, for a 125g tank I would try to get a 20# tank. Mine lasts about 13 months on my 125g tank. For reference, with a typical dual gauge regulator you'll need about 28" clearance to fit a 20# tank into your stand.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I second the 20# tank.

Per your request: a picture of my unused setup right now. That's a milwaukee regulator attached to a 10# cylinder. The tubing connects to a glass diffusor that's inside the tank (but currently fissing away on DIY CO2).









Pressurized co2 is as simple as that. You might want a external reactor instead of a glass diffuser though. Check out drsfostersmith.com for an azoo regulator, aquariumplants.com for a milwaukee regulator. Don't forget ebay once you figure out which regulator you want. They are often cheap on there, milwaukee.

-John N.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

I found aquabotanic.com had the cheapest Milwaukee regulator when I bought ($73.99 right now) - they also have all the other stuff you need like Co2 grade tubing, check valves, etc.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm using a 20lb tank on my 125. I refil about ever month and a half to 2 months.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Gumby said:


> I'm using a 20lb tank on my 125. I refil about ever month and a half to 2 months.




I would seriously check for leaks as that's an awfully high use rate.


----------



## jgc (Jan 30, 2006)

My stand is custom, built large enough for the 20 lb cylinder I already had (I would not want to put it in without 29" between shelves)

FWIW, I priced used 20lb cylinders at a used resturant equipment store last week for $25 (here in Austin, TX). They can be found very inexpensive. (2/10/06 - I just priced hydro testing in Austin between $18 and $28, but when I went to get my tank filled at lunch, they just did an exchange - did not charge me for the new hydro test)

Here are a few pics of my set up to give you an idea of size - the tank is 36x21 (18 deep)
 

---
I have no idea how long it will last on my 58. I used quite a bit of co2 with homebrew beer (20-40 kegs worth) in the mid 90's, before the 20lb cyclinder went into storage. I have been using for the tank since the mid September, went empty earilier this week.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

bharada said:


> I would seriously check for leaks as that's an awfully high use rate.


I agree, I find the amount a bit rediculous too. Problem is that the tank is set up with a wet dry filter. I've sealed every nook and crannie possible and tweaked the hell out of my AM1000 reactor and I still go through CO2 like crazy.

I'm almost tempted to say that it's the fault of the reactor. Prior to getting the reactor I was just doing the "mist" method with the airline going into the return pump and I seem to remember going through less CO2 and having better plant growth. I've just tried adding a ball valve to the output of the reactor to increase the pressure inside (the reactor) and it seems to be working better. If all else fails I might try ditching the reactor and going back to the mist method.


----------



## BrianKGarrison79 (Jan 12, 2006)

What kind of fluid do you use in your bubble counter for your milawakee regulator/bubble counter???


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I use water. I have to refill it about once every 2 weeks, but that's no biggie.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I would suggest getting the special "glycerine" fluid for the bubble counter. I had mine set up since nov-dec and I have yet to refil it at all. The more you open up the bubble counter the more prone you will be to leaks since the gasket and the plastic thread does wear out. It's only a few bucks anyways.


----------

